# Meet my new furball



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

She is soooo adorable. She likes to curl up and sleep in my arms.

She hasn't got a name yet, any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone?

....


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

fudge? hehe im all about the food!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

most of my critters are pale & somehow named after food!

how about

fudge
toffee
cookie
smokey
dusty
gizmo
mellow?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh, I quite like Cookie


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hehe thats one of my guys too but hes darker. i got cookie, sugar & spice


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

How about "niki87's"....an apt name after I ham-nap her!!!!!!!!

I LOVE syrians!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And she is scrummy!!!

I had a syrian who looked very like her.....he was called Charlie  Not suggesting that's pretty enough for her. i am rubbish at names though....but she just strikes me as something angelic....floaty....Angel....or variations.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> How about "niki87's"....an apt name after I ham-nap her!!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE syrians!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And she is scrummy!!!
> 
> I had a syrian who looked very like her.....he was called Charlie  Not suggesting that's pretty enough for her. i am rubbish at names though....but she just strikes me as something angelic....floaty....Angel....or variations.


 I best lock all the doors!
But she is very scrummy!

I am also rubbish at names, it doesn't help when I've had so many female syrians. But yeah, I want a name that's not so harsh sounding if you get what I mean, I really liked the name Leila, but no one else in my family does, yet she's my hamster lol, so should call her whatever I like haha.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww she's so cute and pretty. I like Leila, it sounds pretty which really suits her


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Awww she's gorgey!
What about:

Myrtle?
Ginny?
Crookshanks?
Lilly?

Heh Heh! I'm all about the HP!
Kinda sad I know but hey....


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Any more ideas guys?


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Liana
Ariana
Arayan
Spirit
?????

Hope these helped!
Any decisions yet?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

They've helped a little 

No decisions as of yet lol.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

what a sweet little thing :001_wub: 

she look like a Hazel to me


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

CanIgoHome said:


> what a sweet little thing :001_wub:
> 
> she look like a Hazel to me


Thank you, isn't she just?
I can't get over how adorable she really is.
Thank you for the suggestion 

x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Akasha  

She's a cutie!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I think I've made a decision 
Though it could change again in a few days lol.

Whilst I was holding her earlier, the name Maisie popped in to my head.
What do you guys think?
xx


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it's a beautiful name for a gorgeous hamster. I have one that's a similar colouring,though I called her Frosty, as her patches were light grey originally, but have darkened to a fawny brown as she's got older.


----------

